# winter in Spain.



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

It's possibly a bit late now for most 'snow birds', but the latest info re Camping Sertorium (villa Joyosa) near Benidorm is that it has had a reprieve which should last 10 years approx. Apparently this is down in black and white.
Was out there this w/e visiting my folks and the site is quite busy although still quite a bit of space left at the back.
Incidentally, 2 of the 3 campsites in the centre of Calpe have been raised to the ground and the 1 left (sorry, cant remember which) has been vastly improved to take advantage of the fact. This means that booking will probably be essential next season.
One thing I have wondered about is that my folks recon a lot of people come there from further south in Spain cos the winter weather is warmer in the Benidom area than it is further south. I find this dificult to understand or even believe. 
Anyone got any personal experience?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi zaskar. In my own experience of 10 years in Spain. The weather around Denia to Benidorm is more consistent than further South. The South can certainly be Hotter, especially in Summer, but for overall conistency, the Costa Blanca beats them all. JMVHO. :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We had some very good weather in January at Costa Azahar last year. We were also fortunate with good weather nr Malaga in March. Also at Banos d' Fortuna we had some hot days but cool nights in late January. But Costa Blanca is more consistant.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Just back from a five month stay in Benidorm on the El Raco site. on the whole the weather was good I am told it was better than the year before. There was a lot of room on the site which I am told is unusual. The El Raco site is just a walk from Benidorm centre and is on the same road as the Benidorm Palace so easy to find.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi flyboy , you have a PM


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

flyboy said:


> Just back from a five month stay in Benidorm on the El Raco site. on the whole the weather was good I am told it was better than the year before. There was a lot of room on the site which I am told is unusual. The El Raco site is just a walk from Benidorm centre and is on the same road as the Benidorm Palace so easy to find.


 8O That is VERY unusual. El Raco is normally Full right the way through the year with people waiting on the road outside to get a plot when someone else leaves. :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

just been having a look at the website for the above

Does each pitch have its own satellite connection? Or does the satellite symbol refer to a Tv being somewhere on the site?

Rapide561


----------

